# plug and play 30 amp reverse lights, no wires to cab...



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i was messign around in garage tonight and made up the very same set-up i have on my truck from some old parts i had laying around...

what do you guys think of this?....30 amp feed usually in charge wire of 7 pin feeds a relay to 2 leads to reverse lights triggered by reverse wire in 7 pin.

NO WIRES TO BATTERY OR CAB FOR 30 AMPS OF REVERSE POWER........PLUG AND PLAY SO IT'S A 10 MIN INSTALL..

is it cool?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

not bad at all. i due belive the backup lamp circuit on the trailer plug is rated for 20amps and relay feed off the truck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That unit will work with both Ford, Chevy and I believe Toyota, you can do it with dodge but you'll need a different style plug .


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

kitn1mcc;801748 said:


> not bad at all. i due belive the backup lamp circuit on the trailer plug is rated for 20amps and relay feed off the truck


the DIESEL trucks got their own 20amp reverse for the 7 pin....but the gassers i believe did not...my owners manual said the fuse for that is diesel only. I think the gas trucks for some reason share the factory reverse with the 7 pin.....

thanks for the info basher.....good to know....


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Dissociative;801812 said:


> the DIESEL trucks got their own 20amp reverse for the 7 pin....but the gassers i believe did not...my owners manual said the fuse for that is diesel only. I think the gas trucks for some reason share the factory reverse with the 7 pin.....
> 
> thanks for the info basher.....good to know....


yeah i have only worked on the diesel and it also depends on the year as well.

the ford body builders guide has lots of info it is available online do a search

the only gas ford i have done was for my friends utility construction company.f350 mason dump 2wd and that was just adding leds


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah.......there are a lot of different configurations....


i may add a trigger wire to the system also, so the end user has option to add a dash board switch....

personally i like to tie these into the dome light feed so when i put on the dome it triggers it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

who's got a ford or a chevy?...;->


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i got a 02 superduty 7.3, and my buddy just picked up an 05 gmc 2500hd, so if you need a tester we got you covered


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

my tester is sitting in my driveway. ;->


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well your the one who asked how had one, you never said what for


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

george how much you want for one of these for a '07 dodge?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i am in*

Love your work bro 04 sierra how much ??tymusic


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you guys just e-mail me and i will tell you how to build it..i don;t have post-able plans

_..i am not a sponsor so i can;t be selling in the threads...nor am i trying to...just posting a creation seeing who else is interested in the same kinds of thing..getting suggestions on how to make it better..._

just e-mail me i am sure after we talk you will be happy....


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Didnt you go through something like this last year? If you are selling on the site sponsor it you have some good stuff up that you are selling. We are lucky all this info is on the site for free as it is,


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i did go through this stuff last year.........and the sponsorship is 300 a month.....i don;t sell anywhere near enough stuff to make 300 A YEAR.....so i am not paying that..


i don't need to be a sponsor to show all you guys what can be done.....all i am doing is sharing my designs with you guys........if you want more info that what i posted just e-mail me and i will give you the info you want.....

i only sell extra products i have on hand so you guys can get good deals.......i do not retail sell anything....just the overstock from my jobs......no sponsorship needed. 

thats the good thing about this site....it's free for everybody.......and it's also free for everybody to share info...weather or not their pockets are deep enough to afford 300 a month MINIMUM..

i asked for a JR sponsorship but never got one.......i am just a guy like lots of others on here that happens to be really good at stuff and i like to share my knowledge. 

I do not own a store, or charge tax, or sell retail, or anything like that.....i am a guy with a garage that likes to mess with wires.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey George will it work on my Saturn?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

*hmmmmmmmm*



Pirsch;807911 said:


> Hey George will it work on my Saturn?


well, i don't think your saturn has a 7 pin......but i have seen some pretty funky stuff...

we can add some if you wanted to though. payup


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Any new video link? the orig is not working.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

They won't let me post it.....email me please


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy cow....two year old thread....


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Dissociative;1418026 said:


> Holy cow....two year old thread....


Yeah link here from TJS backup buddy thread from 09


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

Dissociative said:


> Holy cow....two year old thread....


here it is 2019 and still still giving great information.
thank you


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises (Aug 6, 2019)

To bring this old thread back up again. I wired up my truck with a three way rocker switch in the cab that's tied into the trigger wire of the reverse light relay on my 01 Ford. I cut the trigger wire and ran the relay side to the center of the rocker switch, the other side of the wire got run into the bottom terminal of the switch and the upper terminal is wired to 12v constant power, this way the reverse lights on the trailer plug can be ON, OFF and ON only in REVERSE.


----------

